# 1: Auto Detect ( analog input ) entering power save mode



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

Hi , so i recently cleaned my PC and when plugged all the (inside) cables back AND turned my pc on - it showed me that analog input error message , Please help ! ( Dell monitor , all the outside cables are in place and keyboard and mouse are off when this error message is showing )


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

Is the connection between your monitor VGA or HDMI? I had this same problem with my monitor when I attempted to use it with a HDMI cable, however the VGA worked fine.


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

What's the difference between VGA and HDMI ? At leady by looks


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

VGA has a socket with 2 screws for securing on the side, HDMI has an end with one side narrower than the other, no screws on the sides

VGA - http://fredsshelf.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/04/vga-cable.jpg

HDMI - http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/detail-page2/B000IJY8DS-1.jpg


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

I have VGA


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

Have you tried switching to HDMI and back to VGA on your monitor? there should be buttons either on the underside or the front to get into the settings for the monitor.


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

I haven't tried switvhing to HDMI ( do i have to buy a new one ? ) , + yes i have 5 buttons in front


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

There should be options in the monitor settings to switch between HDMI, VGA and there's another option but I can't remember at the minute. These should be on the monitor even if you haven't plugged in a HDMI cable. Press a few of the buttons and see if you can get a display settings menu to come up.


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

So i have - 1 power on/off , brightness + and - , some kind of a document butyon , and square with an arrow in it


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

I probably should have asked this earlier but, do you have display drivers for your monitor installed? Press some of the buttons and find out which ones open up the settings, if it's the wrong button you can always cancel it.


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

No , not Really


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

Right, some monitors come with the drivers already on them, so they install as soon as your pc is booted with the monitor attached. Some of them don't however. How old is your monitor?


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

I think around 3/4 years old


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

Ok, it's unlikely that the drivers would be the cause of it though, what's the make and model of the monitor?


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

Dell 2208WFPt


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

Before we go any further, is there anything else you can connect this monitor to and see if it works? Just to confirm if it is a driver problem after a clean.


----------



## Trifox000 (May 24, 2015)

No , that's the only pc an from cables i have VGA and DVI-D


----------



## InspectorLettuce (Apr 27, 2015)

It's possible that it may not be getting the display from your graphics card, so you may have to play around with the monitor settings to see if you can get it to recognise the card. Unfortunately I can't help you with that as I've only ever dealt with HP monitors. Play around with the buttons on the monitor and see if you can find any settings to do with HDMI or VGA, and try to switch between them.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

According to the specs I have read on this monitor it has VGA and DVI-D no HDMI included. If you can connect it with your DVI Cable does it work then?


----------

